# truth about No-rehire status



## aViolinist (Aug 10, 2015)

Ill start by saying that I was a target employee two years ago,I was multi-trained in literally everything.   Ofcourse I had my days where I came late or even Did a ncns on Accident but came the day I got my second job I felt cocky and didn't care about target, so I put in my two weeks, and like most people I did a no call no show my last day (nonrehireable)

So as months went by I started hating my nursing assistant job and even missing target, so I called and spoke to my old Etl and he told me by not showing up my last day it made me nonrehirable, but he told me that he'll run it with my other etl and that they will get back with me.



A week went by and i Heard nothing and I was kinda upset that I burnt my bridge. So months went by and I would continue to put apps in at target, even at different locations.  each time i was getting the email saying "sorry but we can't offer you a position". I dont know why I just didn't move on,  so I called the target Hr-line and did a lot of research and founded out there's really no true answer about the no rehire status, even people on this website was giving me different answers.

some said it last 2 years, some said it last 7 years(which is what my old etl said) some said 6 months, some said it never leaves, no one knows.  so one-day I called and spoke to a target hr manager and she said that when you are non rehirable your information cannot be put through the system. meaning that the system won't even let you get scheduled for a interview.

she gave me the number to call H-rock which is the hr-line for target, so I called them and they said permission has to be given from the Hr manager to remove the no-rehire status . I called hr AGAIN to speak with someone different, now they're saying that a nonrehirable status means nothing and that once you put a app in just follow up with your application , Meaning you still have a fair chance

So here I am getting all these Different answers, so  last week I called another location and she got the questioning me about my target history. Before we hung up she told me she will call me back and she did!!. the next day she had me transfer my app from the other store to hers so she could review and guess what? That next day she had setup a interview and came the day of the interview I got the job and even making a dollar extra!!!!

so what does NonRehireable really mean? No one knows,  it's truly a mystery how powerful a No-rehire status is (at-least with target).  now is target my goal job? Hell no!! but while I'm in school I'll rather do this than wipe butts all day!, so to all my fellow target employees  Put in your two weeks!!! And work them!!!!! Don't burn your bridge .

Now it's just one last question that's really getting to me. When i get ready to leave again, and i do plan to work my FULL last two weeks, but would this make me re-hireable in the system?


----------



## Produce Queen (Aug 10, 2015)

That post hurt my brain to try to read.


----------



## Kartman (Aug 10, 2015)

Paragraphs are your friends!


----------



## Megaparsec (Aug 10, 2015)

Did anyone ever read The Stand by Stephen King? I wouldn't rehire Harold Lauder...


----------



## Leonhart621 (Aug 10, 2015)

Do the same thing you did at your first store. Put your two weeks and do a no call no show on your last day. We'll see how lucky you are


----------



## zer0nhand (Aug 10, 2015)

Do you not have a "Enter" key?


----------



## DoWork (Aug 10, 2015)

You just got lucky. You shouldn't have been rehired. NCNS is unacceptable in any line of work.


----------



## Noiinteam (Aug 10, 2015)

We had a flow tm who was fired about 5 months ago, come in 2 weeks ago, to get rehired. He spoke with our TL and was told no way. Thank you. He really sucked


----------



## judgemental (Aug 10, 2015)

i completely lost hope in reading this after the last "paragraph"


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 10, 2015)

http://www.thebreakroom.org/threads/nonrehirable-how-to-fix.12086/


----------



## Barcode (Aug 10, 2015)

I was nonrehirable and I got it overturned really easy... The ETL-HR of the store I was applying at (who I knew) overturned it instantly. I was offered an Electronics TM position off the bat too.


----------



## thetargetman (Aug 10, 2015)

You are out of luck buddy.


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 10, 2015)

Last time we had a TM not show up on their last day, the HRTM who completed the paper work said there isn't a way to mark the TM non-rehirable  without lying on the form because NCNS has to be three shifts in a row.


----------



## konk (Aug 10, 2015)

I already have 1 ncns so I can only do my last day.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 10, 2015)

Had a cart attendant who walked out in the middle of a busy shift one night.
Apparently his dad told him he'd better get back to work so he came by & asked if I thought he could get his job back.
I just laughed at him.


----------



## Bosch (Aug 10, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Had a cart attendant who walked out in the middle of a busy shift one night.
> Apparently his dad told him he'd better get back to work so he came by & asked if I thought he could get his job back.
> I just laughed at him.



If daddy has to tell you to go back to work, you need to get laughed in the face to set the lesson in the mind to NOT do that again.


----------



## RS190 (Aug 11, 2015)

It's just a small footnote, if the store needs bodies they'll overlook it immediately


----------



## aViolinist (Aug 24, 2015)

To all who read the post i just finish editing it. it was done so poorly because i was on my smart phone and this website does not support a mobile version , thanks


----------



## aViolinist (Aug 24, 2015)

if you would of read the post you would of seen how i learned from my fist mistake and even go on about  convincing other people not to follow in my footsteps , maybe you shouldn't jump to conclusions so much @Leonhart621


----------



## aViolinist (Aug 24, 2015)

i was on a smart phone, the post has been updated @zer0nhand


----------



## aViolinist (Aug 24, 2015)

This was typed on a smartphone, this website does not support a mobile version so it was difficult, but the post has now been updated @Produce Queen


----------



## aViolinist (Aug 24, 2015)

That may be true, but when giving a second chance just about anyone should learn from their mistakes @DoWork


----------



## aViolinist (Aug 24, 2015)

I got the job back, you would of known that if you would of read the full post @thetargetman


----------



## JuicedSoftball1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Looks like you will just have to take this a lesson learned for future employment and not do it again.  I in no way encourage quitting a job without proper two week notice but at least there are hundreds of retailers who probably need people that you can turn your attention to.


----------



## aViolinist (Aug 24, 2015)

oh and of-course ill rather work at target than Walmart, but ill take that thick girl over that bony girl any-day sir @zer0nhand


----------



## aViolinist (Aug 24, 2015)

ofcourse this is a lesson learned but what makes it so nice is actually given a second chance as well!! @JuicedSoftball1


----------



## JuicedSoftball1 (Aug 24, 2015)

I am glad it worked out for you. Target is not what it once was in terms of employement but there are not many retailers I would rather work for if I am working retail.


----------



## konk (Aug 24, 2015)

I would take any one except Walmart.


----------



## PassinTime (Aug 24, 2015)

konk said:


> I would take any one except Walmart.



Seriously,  what is so bad about working at Walmart.  After 6 mos they pay $10/hr, it will take me 4  years to hit $10 @ Target.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## konk (Aug 24, 2015)

PassinTime said:


> Seriously,  what is so bad about working at Walmart.  After 6 mos they pay $10/hr, it will take me 4  years to hit $10 @ Target.


I really don't know. It just seems worse. However, my mom worked there for 8 years and then didn't get kept on after her 90 days at Target.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 24, 2015)

konk said:


> I really don't know. It just seems worse. However, my mom worked there for 8 years and then didn't get kept on after her 90 days at Target.


Wow!


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 24, 2015)

aViolinist said:


> To all who read the post i just finish editing it. it was done so poorly because i was on my smart phone and this website does not support a mobile version , thanks



There actually is a mobile-friendly version of the site. If it doesn't load in your browser and just goes straight to the desktop site, try clearing your cookies.

Sounds like you got lucky; not many HR leaders would rehire someone who was declared non-rehireable. And I'm glad you learned your lesson.


----------



## aViolinist (Aug 24, 2015)

Ok I'm going to try that out cause it's a pain using this site on a iPhone Lml and that's true and I'm glad @mrknownothing


----------



## aViolinist (Aug 24, 2015)

Me to, I Believe Walmart isn't so bad as well, tbh I actually think it depends on the area, if it's in a nice neighborhood than I think the experience won't be so bad , but that's not including management wise


----------



## jln9899 (Dec 11, 2019)

I'm not sure if this even helps... but I turned in 2 weeks notice. Only showed up the first week. The second week, I didn't show up at all. I was over the drama at Target store. I've always thought I was non-rehireable. Even the Store Manager and HR hates me. But today... I got rehired. Some store will turn me down immediately. Some store will take their time to interview me. Also, they switched to new hiring system called Workday. So I'm almost positive that the rehire status are forever lost. Everyone gets fresh start. I'm not even rehireable at WalMart but when their Workday system rolled out, I was able to apply... Before Workday rolled out, it tells me I can't apply because I'm not rehireable. But Workday allowed me to apply and get HR to contact me for interview.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Dec 11, 2019)

Probably doesn't help the OP because that was 4 years ago


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 11, 2019)

Sometimes spot forgets.


----------



## BrianKeknell (Dec 12, 2019)

I worked at target 2 years ago. I told them that I was leaving. Last week I re-applied and was instantly hired. So idk how that happened to you. Also, paragraphs are your friends


----------



## Captain Orca (Dec 12, 2019)

Years ago I was training a young buck seasonal on the line/unload.  We had a whopper 3200 pc truck and a couple of call outs.  How unusual.  I was over twice as old as this stud and ran circles around him.  Myself and another young guy (full time, terrific young guy) were slinging cat litter and other big stuff and the young'n came over and said fuck this shit....I'm outta here!  He didn't last the unload.  We hammered the truck in record time.  Sometimes I miss those unloads, we (HAD) a great team until the new cretin of T/L took over.  A vile individual.  She was the beginning of the end, 90% of the good team members put in their notices.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 12, 2019)

Captain Orca said:


> Years ago I was training a young buck seasonal on the line/unload.  We had a whopper 3200 pc truck and a couple of call outs.  How unusual.  I was over twice as old as this stud and ran circles around him.  Myself and another young guy (full time, terrific young guy) were slinging cat litter and other big stuff and the young'n came over and said fuck this shit....I'm outta here!  He didn't last the unload.  We hammered the truck in record time.  Sometimes I miss those unloads, we (HAD) a great team until the new cretin of T/L took over.  A vile individual.  She was the beginning of the end, 90% of the good team members put in their notices.


I had an ETL like that. Drove out multiple TLs and half the team. One specialist TM  couldn’t take it anymore and quit. ETL-She Who Must Be Obeyed couldn’t fill the position  internally because no one wanted to work for her. So they went with an external hire, and he quit,too. 😂😂😂


----------

